# new employee



## PARENOS (Nov 24, 2008)

thats some deep stuff shrek. 

I am going to sit him down and try starting from the beginning again tomorrow, I just landed another 15k addition early today, so I really need to knock out a lot of work in a short time. Thursday we will be sheeting and shingling, so I should get a better idea by the end of the week, if he is capable, and just not wanting to, or if I was a bad leader, because if you cant rip and sling OSB, and stack a roof, then there is really not a great chance you can do any of the other stuff.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

none of us here giving advice knows this kid. we can say we "know his type" or whatever, but the bottom line is that we don't know him or what he's doing. so, to say that it's because he's a spoiled kid or doesn't have the the goal of being good at his work is speculation, at best.
like leo said, just ask him straight up what his goal is in being there. i was also that college kid at one point and i think i had a good attention to detail, but i found my mind wandering when i wasn't pushed. maybe he wants more mental stimulation or input into the process or responsibility. we can speculate all day, or you can just ask him what he wants and tell him what you want, and then go from there.
good luck.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i wasn't sayin your a bad leader :no:i was just sayin it:sad:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

KAP said:


> *"Newbie.... I understand that you are in college working towards your degree for computer programming.*


Hilarious you would pick that major for an example. It takes an anal nitpicker to be a good programmer. :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:whistling


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Hilarious you would pick that major for an example. It takes an anal nitpicker to be a good programmer. :laughing:


I wish I could say there was a method to that madness... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

PARENOS said:


> thats some deep stuff shrek.
> 
> I am going to sit him down and try starting from the beginning again tomorrow, I just landed another 15k addition early today, so I really need to knock out a lot of work in a short time. Thursday we will be sheeting and shingling, so I should get a better idea by the end of the week, if he is capable, and just not wanting to, or if I was a bad leader, because if you cant rip and sling OSB, and stack a roof, then there is really not a great chance you can do any of the other stuff.


I just don't see why a college kid would help you in the long haul. It can take some time to season somebody to do things "your" way. By the time Homey gets up to snuff, it's school time again


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Put a shock collar on him


----------



## Sweebs (Jan 31, 2011)

no offense to the OP, but if you have a master's degree what's up with your grammar & spelling? you used the word "to" instead of "too" three times in one post,,, just say'n:whistling


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Hilarious you would pick that major for an example. It takes an anal nitpicker to be a good programmer. :laughing:


Actually it takes the anal nitpicker to test that programmers code to find the bugs that he missed or created.


----------



## PARENOS (Nov 24, 2008)

I never said I had a Masters In the languages. And I didn't post that to brag. I was just pointing out that just because you go to college does not mean you can not work hard at a summer job. It seems like there is a negative connotation with some of the members and college.


----------



## Sweebs (Jan 31, 2011)

PARENOS said:


> I never said I had a Masters In the languages. And I didn't post that to brag. I was just pointing out that just because you go to college does not mean you can not work hard at a summer job. It seems like there is a negative connotation with some of the members and college.


just busting balls man  I was just being a spelling nazi and inferring that if someone who is higher educated (or at least passed 9th grade english, which I BARELY did) should know the difference between TO, TOO & TWO; THERE, THEIR & THEY'RE; as well as: ETC rather than ECT; AN not A; DEFINITELY not DEFINATELY, DEFANATELY, DEFENATLY, ETC. 

I have a masters in law enforcement & justice administration (really utilizing that, lol) and I started in the remodeling biz by sweeping floors and working alongside a bunch of polish dudes, not having any idea what they were talking about, most of whom were on "extended holiday" in the states,,, and I did not for one minute expect that because I was educated & could find alternative employment that I didn't have to bust azz or was entitled to any special treatment.

I think lack of work ethic cuts across all education levels, and those that don't bust butt on a construction site get weeded out pretty quickly


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

PARENOS said:


> I just hired some summer help about two weeks ago. He did not have much contracting experience, but seemed eager to learn, when I interviewed him a month ago. He is in College, and comes recommended from a friend about his character. When I interviewed him, I only had a couple projects lined up this summer, but hired him mainly to give me a hand in building my house, and helping with Radon mitigation installation jobs, I average 3 a week. Since then, I have picked up more and more work each week, to the point that with my Radon installs, I should be booked till August if working by myself. So the past two weeks, I have been trying to teach him small things that he could do that would be helpful and were not to difficult. I am running into 2 issues that I need to correct, if he is going to be of any help this summer. First he has no attention to detail, the work is really sloppy. I have had him touch-up paint on some projects, and he has tracked paint, left drips, ect. I have made him go back and redo the work, but it is not much better the 2nd time. The 2nd issue is he does not seem to have any ambition. I don't know if I am expecting to much but after two weeks on a job, there are some things you should pick up on and be able to handle without being asked everyday. I am sitting down with him Tuesday to discuss things, and try to salvage this and would like any advice on how to address this. I really do not have the time to try to find someone new and he does show up on time, and is flexible on hours. Am I expecting to much? How would you handle this situation?


Good god, how much do paragraph spaces cost in your neck o' the woods?


----------



## PARENOS (Nov 24, 2008)

I never realized how many english teachers posing as trades man visited this site. I will try to keep post a few sentences from now on so I don't get everyone up in arms over grammar. :thumbup:


----------



## stevethepirate (Oct 11, 2010)

this is why myself and my crew ride the new guy HARD for the first week, especially if they're green. If they make it through that first week they will probably do fine. People these days seem to have a real problem firing employees. If they're not working out and you're having to go back and fix they're work, they're costing you money.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

PARENOS said:


> I never realized how many english teachers posing as trades man visited this site. I will try to keep post a few sentences from now on so I don't get everyone up in arms over grammar. :thumbup:


I don't care about yer anglish...just like to be able to read a post...If I'm tooo properly rip into it. :laughing: 

Cheers.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

PARENOS,

So did the newbie make it another week, or was he suited for something else... :whistling


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

He was suited for an employer that...


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

J F said:


> He was suited for an employer that...


...that allows for low-skill, low-pay, little detail... like flipping burgers, bagging groceries, stocking shelves, etc...


----------

